# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Mac OS - English Room >  How to Access OS X Folders From a Windows PC the Easy Way

## kanhtran

Want to share a folder from OS X to your Windows machine? You can do that easily over the network using the built-in filesharing feature on OS X.

Under *System Preferences > Sharing*, look for the *File Sharing* option in the sidebar and check the box next to it. Now click on the “*+*” icon below the *Shared Folders* section and use the Finder pane that pops up to choose and add the folder that you want to share.

You can customize read/write access for different users via the *Users* section on the right.



Next you’ll have to check that the SMB protocol is active. To do so, click on *Options…* and ensure that the box next to *Share files and folders using SMB* appears checked.

Also, under *Windows File Sharing*, check the box next to your user account name to enable file sharing for it. Click on *Done* to exit the options dialog. You can close the system preferences dialog as well.



Now when you log into your Windows machine, you’ll find the shared folder in File Explorer under *Network > Your*__Mac_Name_.

For this file sharing setup to work, your Mac should be in the same Workgroup as your PC, and you can configure it to be so via *System Preferences > Network > Your_*_WiFi__*Network > Advanced > WINS* on your Mac.

Of course, there’s more than one way to share files between your Mac and PC, but the one above is readily available and doesn’t require a third-party tool.

*How do you share files and folders between the computers on your network? Does it require a complex setup?*

Image Credit: Keyboard with blue share key by BeeBright via Shutterstock

----------

